# atrás / detrás



## gustavo_arg_g

Hola. ALguien sabe cómo debe decirse?  Tengo cosquillas por detrás.oTengo cosquillas por atrás.  Gracias por la ayuda. Gustavo.-


----------



## Ushuaia

Debe decirse "por detrás". "Por atrás" querría decir que tenés cosquillas en un lugar que está a tus espaldas... ¡no EN tu espalda" (o zonas aledañas). 

Saludos.


----------



## gustavo_arg_g

Ushuaia said:


> Debe decirse "por detrás". "Por atrás" querría decir que tenés cosquillas en un lugar que está a tus espaldas... ¡no EN tu espalda" (o zonas aledañas).
> 
> Saludos.


 
             Muchìsimas Gracias !!!  Gustavo.-


----------



## turi

¿"Atrás tengo cosquillas"? ¿Tengo cosquillas atrás?


----------



## Jellby

"Tengo cosquillas en la espalda".


----------



## Ushuaia

Jellby said:


> "Tengo cosquillas en la espalda".



¡Claro que esta es la mejor forma de decirlo!

Me pareció que la pregunta era específicamente sobre el uso del adverbio... "atrás" es siempre en referencia a algo, mientras que "detrás" puede ser también en la parte posterior de algo... La de una persona se llama espalda, pero ¿y si le están haciendo cosquillas en la pierna, en la parte de atrás, es decir, "detrás (de la pierna)"? 

Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

Que la parte de atrás de una persona se llame espalda dependerá de la altura que estemos hablando.
Podría ser nuca, culo, o talón.
En todo caso creo que los terminos "detrás" o "atrás" son absolutamente intercambiables en este caso.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Alma Shofner

Vampiro said:


> Que la parte de atrás de una persona se llame espalda dependerá de la altura que estemos hablando.
> Podría ser nuca, culo, o talón.
> En todo caso creo que los terminos "detrás" o "atrás" son absolutamente intercambiables en este caso.
> Saludos.
> _


Muy simpático. 
En Sonora no decimos la palabra culo con tanta naturalidad. Diríamos "en el trasero"/ "en las pompis"/ "en la cola/colita"/ "en la retaguardia"/ "en el cabús"? 
Para decir que tenemos cosquillas en la espalda, a veces especificamos en la parte baja de la espalda,...
Si se quiere usar la palabra "atrás" Tengo cosquillas atrás, en la espalda, las pompis, la parte baja de la espalda, en el lado izquierdo/derecho de la espalda..

Saludos


----------



## gustavo_arg_g

Es una canciòn. Yo toquè a una chica y me dijo que no lo haga, que le daba cosquillas. 
Entonces le hice una canciòn que se llama Cosquillas. 
Y ahora he hecho una re-mezcla de la canciòn, con los coros sin instrumentos y con partes pasadas al inverso y cosas asì, que se llamarà Cosquillas Por Detràs, o Cosquillas por Atràs segùn se deba decir. 
En referencia a tener cosquillas en la cola porque alguien te toca, y a la vez porque es como escuchar el reverso de la canciòn Cosquillas.

                                                              Gustavo.-


----------



## Ushuaia

¡Hubieras empezado por ahí!

Quizás no te sirva, pero te sugiero "cosquillas del revés". "El revés" es la espalda o la parte opuesta de algo, y a la vez juega con el asunto de la canción pasada al revés.

Admito que no es tan pícaro como "cosquillas por detrás/atrás"... ¡vos sabrás cuánta picardía le querés poner al título!

Saludos.


----------



## gustavo_arg_g

Pero al fin es por detrás o por atrás???

 Qué lio.


  Gustavo.-


----------



## Ushuaia

Hola de nuevo...
Mirá, para mi profesora de lingüística era "detrás". Yo te respondí tempranito con mi opinión. Sin embargo, no encuentro (en las muuchas discusiones gramaticales y pseudogramaticales que sí encontré online) argumentos sólidos -¡o concurrentes! ¡todos tenían conceptos distintos!- para decirte que un solo adverbio está bien, y no puedo defender fervientemente una idea con el único argumento de "pregúntenle a la reconocida lingüista María Marta García Negroni, que me lo enseñó hace poquito". 

Yo, que estuve expuesta a dichos argumentos, uso "detrás" cuando hay un complemento implícito o explícito (de mí, de la puerta) y "atrás" cuando me refiero, por ejemplo, a "ahí atrás", etc. Pero es mi postura, indefendible por mí. 

Suerte, che.


----------



## Jellby

Así, sin contexto, para el título de una canción... yo elegiría "cosquillas por detrás".


----------



## turi

Si Jellby, o, si es para una canción, "cosquillas traseras"


----------



## las cosas facilitas

gustavo_arg_g said:


> Pero al fin es por detrás o por atrás???
> 
> Qué lio.
> 
> 
> Gustavo.-


 
resultados 1 - 10 de 1,320 para "por detrás me gusta más" 
resultados 1 - 10 de 73 para "por atrás me gusta más"

1320 a 73 gana por detrás


----------



## wuyuxian

Tengo una duda es que como diferenciar de detrás de atrás.

Por ejemplo digo ¨echarse detrás¨
                       ¨echarse atrás¨
cual es correcto o ambos son correctos


----------



## macame

Echarse detrás: echarse en la parte posterior.
Echarse atrás: echarse hacia la parte posterior.



> *atrás*. *1.* Adverbio de lugar que, con verbos de movimiento explícito o implícito, significa ‘hacia la parte posterior’: _«Echó la cabeza atrás»_ (Durán _Revolución_ [Ven. 1978]); _«Desaparecí sin mirar atrás»_ (Jaramillo _Tiempo_ [Pan. 2002]). Puede ir precedido de las preposiciones _de, desde,_ _hacia, para _o _por,_ nunca de la preposición _a,_ ya incluida en la forma de este adverbio:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Volvamos a atrás_ (correcto: _Volvamos atrás_). También puede usarse indicando estado o situación, con el significado de ‘en la parte que queda detrás’: _Atrás no se oye bien;_ _«Él_ [...] _hizo de copiloto y ella_ [...] _se sentó atrás»_ (_Clarín_ [Arg.] 8.1.97). En estos casos, es sustituible por el adverbio _detrás_ (→ detrás). Cuando se combina con algún adverbio como_ tan, más, muy,_ etc., solo es posible el uso de _atrás: No te sientes tan atrás; Ponte más atrás_.



Para más información puedes consultar el DPD.


----------



## Am.

¡Hola!

Siempre he tenido la duda de cual palabra es la que se debe utilizar... ¿es atrás o detrás?
Quizás "detrás" no exista o se emplea diferente. En ese caso me gustaría ver algunos ejemplos.

El caso es que necesito saber si está correcta la primera oración o suena mejor la segunda opción:

1.- "se busca la factura en los archivadores y se le adjunta detrás el cuadruplicado"
2.- "se busca la factura en los archivadores y se le adjunta por atrás el cuadruplicado"


----------



## Calambur

Para mí las dos son correctas.


Am. said:


> 1.- "se busca la factura en los archivadores y se le adjunta detrás el cuadruplicado"
> 2.- "se busca la factura en los archivadores y se le adjunta por atrás el cuadruplicado"


----------



## oa2169

Am. said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> Siempre he tenido la duda de cual palabra es la que se debe utilizar... ¿es atrás o detrás?
> Quizás "detrás" no exista o se emplea diferente. En ese caso me gustaría ver algunos ejemplos.
> 
> El caso es que necesito saber si está correcta la primera oración o suena mejor la segunda opción:
> 
> 1.- "se busca la factura en los archivadores y se le adjunta detrás el cuadruplicado"
> 2.- "se busca la factura en los archivadores y se le adjunta, en la parte de por atrás el cuadruplicado"


----------



## Darojas

En algunos casos puede usarse tanto 'atrás' como 'detrás', pero hay situaciones en que hay que elegir.

Creo que una cosa es estar _atrás de la fila _y otra estar _detrás de la fila._ En el primer caso estás en la fila, al final de ella; en el segundo estás más atrás que el último, fuera de ella...

Con todo, lo mejor será estar atentos a los comentarios de los ilustres gramáticos que visitan estos foros.

En el DPD ® puedes obtener una explicación que no sé darte.

Atrás: http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=atr%E1s
Destrás: http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=detr%E1s

Saludos.


----------



## Galathil

Según he entendido a través de los tiempos, que detrás es relativo, y atrás es absoluto. Es decir, la primera es cuando relacionas la posición de una cosa con otra, por ejemplo: Tú estas detrás de mi. En este caso se denota la posición de posterioridad de "tu" con respecto a "mi". En cambio, con "atras", es una posición absoluta o que no se relaciona respecto a una cosa en especifico. Por ejemplo, hablas en público, mucho ruido y hay mucha gente alrededor de ti y tienes que alzar la voz para que los de "atras" te escuchen. Espero haberme explicado.

SyC.


----------



## LuzCeleste

Am. said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> Siempre he tenido la duda de cual palabra es la que se debe utilizar... ¿es atrás o detrás?
> Quizás "detrás" no exista o se emplea diferente. En ese caso me gustaría ver algunos ejemplos.
> 
> El caso es que necesito saber si está correcta la primera oración o suena mejor la segunda opción:
> 
> 1.- "se busca la factura en los archivadores y se le adjunta detrás el cuadruplicado"
> 2.- "se busca la factura en los archivadores y se le adjunta por atrás el cuadruplicado"



Compañero/a, detrás y atrás no son exactamente lo mismo. Detrás muestra que algo está situado en la parte anterior de alguna cosa, mientras que atrás indica movimiento, movimiento hacia la parte anterior.

Por ejemplo, podemos decir si das un paso atrás caerás al vacío o bien detrás de ti hay una sima.

 En tu oración, sin embargo, las dos opciones son correctas y están bien usadas porque usas la preposición "por" en la segunda y cambia un poco el significado de atrás, dejando un claro significado de que hablamos de que adjuntamos detrás el cuadruplicado.


----------



## Am.

Ya veo...
Me sirvieron mucho sus respuestas. 

¡Gracias a todos!


----------



## las cosas facilitas

del DUE:

*atrás* (de "a-2" y "tras") 	



*1* adv. Hacia la parte que está detrás: "Echarse atrás. Marcha atrás".




*2* Se emplea  equivaliendo a "detrás", con o sin preposición, para referirse al lugar  que está a espaldas del que habla o de la cosa que se considera o al  ocupado por una cosa que está *después que otra en una serie en  movimiento o en el tiempo: "Teníamos la montaña atrás. Hizo andar el coche hacia atrás. El viento venía de atrás. El coche restaurante va atrás". La preposición "a" se suprime: "Dar un paso atrás".   Acular, arrecular, enrabar, *retroceder.  Arredro, arriedro, redro.   Retrospectivo.  Atrasar, retrasar.  *Detrás. *Posterior.




*3* Cerca de  la parte que se considera fondo del local de que se trata, o sea en la  parte más alejada del lugar a donde se mira o tiende: "Las filas de atrás en una sala de espectáculos".  Detrás.




*4* En cualquier marcha o desarrollo, más lejos del fin u objetivo que otras cosas que se consideran: "Su hijo está muy atrás en la clase".  Detrás.




*5* Puede emplearse también para referirse al tiempo anterior a cierta cosa: "La enemistad venía de atrás".  Inmediatamente detrás de una expresión de tiempo, significa "hace", si  el momento de referencia es el presente y "antes" si es pasado: "Le  encontré días atrás. Cinco años atrás le había dado otro ataque".


----------



## elnickestalibre

¿Estas construcciones son correctas?

Paquito andaba hacia detrás y hacia delante.

Paquito andaba hacia atrás y hacia delante.

En un principio, "hacia adelante" es incorrecto, porque "adelante" significa "hacia delante", así que esa segunda construcción está clara. Pero la primera no sé si es igual, si "atrás" pudiera entenderse como "hacia detrás" entonces esa segunda oración no sería correcta.

Me suena mejor "hacia atrás" pero si me baso en "adelante = hacia delante" entonces aquí lo correcto sería "hacia detrás" y lo incorrecto "hacia atrás", aunque no tengo la seguridad total en afirmar esto.

Gracias.


----------



## Pinairun

No sé si te sacaré de la duda, pero yo diría que andaba hacia atrás y hacia delante.


----------



## swift

Yo digo que falta contexto. Tendría que ver yo cómo andaba Paquito para saber cuál es la opción más correcta. Si Paquito se va dentro de una zanja estrecha, por ejemplo, no tiene más opción que andar hacia atrás o hacia delante.


----------



## Calambur

Y yo cuento una anécdota de uno de los gatos que tuve, al que una vez puse frente a un espejo que estaba apoyado en el piso. Digamos que mi gato se llamaba Paquito.
Paquito vio un gato en el espejo y quiso tocarlo. Como no pudo, caminó hacia detrás del espejo y miró. No vio nada y salió de detrás del espejo.


----------



## swift

Calambur said:


> Paquito vio un gato en el espejo y quiso tocarlo. Como no pudo, caminó hacia detrás del espejo y miró. No vio nada y salió de detrás del espejo.


 ¡Contexto, señores y señoras, contexto!


----------



## cbrena

Pinairun said:


> No sé si te sacaré de la duda, pero yo diría que andaba hacia atrás y hacia delante.



Yo también lo diría así: _*hacia atrás y hacia delante*_. Esto incluiría el caso de la zanja de Swift. No así el espejo de Calambur. 


*Adelante*.
 Para reforzar la idea de movimiento, se usa a veces precedido de las preposiciones _hacia_ o _para: «Se inclinó vehementemente hacia adelante»_ (Schwartz _Conspiración_ [Esp. 1982]);_«Como en un vídeo cuyas imágenes pasaras velozmente, para adelante y para atrás»_ (Delgado _Mirada_ [Esp. 1995]). En estos casos, es preferible el uso del adverbio _delante _(_para delante, hacia delante_), pues _adelante_ ya lleva implícita en su forma la idea de movimiento_._


----------



## elnickestalibre

cbrena said:


> Yo también lo diría así: _*hacia atrás y hacia delante*_. Esto incluiría el caso de la zanja de Swift. No así el espejo de Calambur.
> 
> 
> *Adelante*.
> Para reforzar la idea de movimiento, se usa a veces precedido de las preposiciones _hacia_ o _para: «Se inclinó vehementemente hacia adelante»_ (Schwartz _Conspiración_ [Esp. 1982]);_«Como en un vídeo cuyas imágenes pasaras velozmente, para adelante y para atrás»_ (Delgado _Mirada_ [Esp. 1995]). En estos casos, es preferible el uso del adverbio _delante _(_para delante, hacia delante_), pues _adelante_ ya lleva implícita en su forma la idea de movimiento_._



Ajá, entonces "hacia adelante" en principio no es incorrecto pero se prefiere "hacia delante". Y parece ser que no sucede lo mismo con "hacia atrás" que el DPD no indica que se prefiera "hacia detrás".

En el contexto que nos da Calambur se entiende que caminó hacia delante y se metió detrás del espejo, por eso caminó hacia detrás del espejo. Ahí se sobrentiende, pero en mi caso es simplemente moverse hacia la parte anterior.

Pensaba que sucedía lo mismo que con "adelante" pero no es así. Muchas gracias. Desde un principio me sonaba mejor, como ya dije, la segunda oración con "atrás", y ya veo que era por algo.


----------



## torrebruno

Los coches tienen hoy en día cinco marchas hacia delante y una marcha atrás para ir detrás de lo que quieras.


----------

